# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  hume doors

## cabman

does any one know how big is the bottom timber is for a internal hume door need to cut some off the bottom to fit in a door jam height.   cheers

----------


## intertd6

its usually square timber, so the width is the height.
regards inter

----------

